# The quick summary on eating carp



## wirelessdreamer (Oct 19, 2012)

This is the video that got me interested in trying a carp





I followed the approach in the video, but will quickly summarize my experience.

1. went out with my bowfishing setup, and a ruck with a garbage bag with some ice in it.

2. found carp

3. shot carp

4. decapitated, and gutted carp

5. rinsed carp out with cool clean water from camelback, put on ice

6. fileted both sides of the carp

7. cut out red parts of filets

8. cut out bottom filets with no bone in (keep)

9. at this point I hit the bony filet's with the back of my filet knife to break them up some (keep)

IMPORTANT NOTE - if a filet stinks you didn't cut off enough of the red and surrounding meat, a good tasting filet will not stink.

I took small bites of the bony filets, but didn't notice, or get poked by any bones from the 'bony' filets. cooking makes the small bones cruncy, but not in a bad noticeable way. texture wise I'd put it at a cross between tilapia and chicken. I breded it with italian crubs, diped in milk/egg, pan fried in oil, and liked eating the outcome.

Next time you shoot a carp with you bow, throw it on some ice and cook it up, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

your listening to a guy with a pink fishing pole


----------



## RNeiswander (Jul 6, 2008)

The gonads will go to czechoslovakia to make soup for Christmas Day.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

i had to watch the video again i think the first carp is dead hes fighting a dead fish


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

erik said:


> your listening to a guy with a pink fishing pole


You do not need a expensive set up to fish with corn.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

erik said:


> i had to watch the video again i think the first carp is dead hes fighting a dead fish


I think you're right!


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Great straight forward message and with other species of Fish disappearing from menus Carp & Buffalo Suckers are starting to get a little love from the culinary community


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

My secret carp recipe. 

Step one: prepare the ingredients 

2 cups of flower
2 tbs of pepper
2 tbs of garlic powder
4 tbs oil 

Prepare by filleting the carp and cutting into chunks. Mix together flower,pepper and garlic powder. 

Next heat the oil in a skillet.


Take the carp chunks and throw them in the trash . 

Next go to the fridge and pull out some walleye 

Cook the walleye in the flower and oil and try to forget you ever thought about cooking a carp.

enjoy


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

What kind of flowers should I use? I have roses, will they work? Just kidding by the way.


----------

